# Does anyone recognize this lil girl with piggy tails?



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

im not sure I do...who is this little girl?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Do be careful not to bind the ear flap when you make the pig tails, Joanne---but of course you already know that!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Do be careful not to bind the ear flap when you make the pig tails, Joanne---but of course you already know that!:HistericalSmiley:


Omg...your talking to miss OCD here...I only checked them 10x!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

She looks absolutely adorable! Look at those gorgeous eyes. :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

She’s sooo precious!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She looks so cute.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:wub::wub:She looks adorable! You did a great job!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

:wub: She is so adoarble! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smootch:hummmmm I want her, please..Joanne


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I should have first dibbs---she is my "god-child" after all!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

:Sooo cute::good post - perfect 
Cutie -cute-cute-cute!!!!Does she try to take them out after you put them in?

Baby immediately tries to undo anything I do to his head hair,
& immediately smooshes his whole face and head around in his
bed or blanket until it becomes thoroughly disheveled:smpullhair::smtease:!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I decided to take her face in a bit shorter, it looked unbalanced. Here she is, happy the cut-a-thon is over, feeling fabulous and very disheveled!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

And another glamour shot


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

:tender: Joanne you did a beautiful cut on her! :wub: Since Paula and Sandi both would like to take her I will "unselfishly" step in and keep her safely with me and Aviannah until they come to some sort of an agreement with you! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> :tender: Joanne you did a beautiful cut on her! :wub: Since Paula and Sandi both would like to take her I will "unselfishly" step in and keep her safely with me and Aviannah until they come to some sort of an agreement with you! :HistericalSmiley:


As much as I love you and Paula...Sandy has always been committed to being her Godmother, thru thick and thin and no matter how dirty her face is with poop, lol.
However, I would be willing to share the stepchild (Lacie) with the both of you :thumbsup:

Suki, my favorite stays with me ❤


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

maddysmom said:


> As much as I love you and Paula...Sandy has always been committed to being her Godmother, thru thick and thin and no matter how dirty her face is with poop, lol.
> However, I would be willing to share the stepchild (Lacie) with the both of you :thumbsup:
> 
> Suki, my favorite stays with me ❤


How often does she get poopy face? :HistericalSmiley: I will gladly share Lacey with Paula! But if Lacey is the 5 am barker I will have to purchase some real good noise cancelling earmuffs to sleep in! :HistericalSmiley: I wonder if they make them small enough for little miss Aviannah too because that lil girlfriend is not an early morning girl by any means. Getting up at 7 am makes her pout and whine!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> How often does she get poopy face? :HistericalSmiley: I will gladly share Lacey with Paula! But if Lacey is the 5 am barker I will have to purchase some real good noise cancelling earmuffs to sleep in! :HistericalSmiley: I wonder if they make them small enough for little miss Aviannah too because that lil girlfriend is not an early morning girl by any means. Getting up at 7 am makes her pout and whine!


Her face is full of s%^* anytime I'm not quick enough to get to it, which means once during the day while at work, during the night and anytime in-between.
And dear friend, Lacie my stepchild is the 5 a.m whiner. Earmuffs don't help, been there, tried that.
She's on the first flight out to you :chili:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

maddysmom said:


> Her face is full of s%^* anytime I'm not quick enough to get to it, which means once during the day while at work, during the night and anytime in-between.
> And dear friend, Lacie my stepchild is the 5 a.m whiner. Earmuffs don't help, been there, tried that.
> She's on the first flight out to you :chili:



 I could almost hear the frustration in your typed words! :w00t: Oh Lacie how life will have to change with 5 am barking when your plane lands here! :smrofl: What time does that girl go sleep at night?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

They really do make her look like a little girl, so cute!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:tender::tender: Totally precious with or without pigtails!!! :wub: I'll be on the waiting list for her.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> I could almost hear the frustration in your typed words! :w00t: Oh Lacie how life will have to change with 5 am barking when your plane lands here! :smrofl: What time does that girl go sleep at night?


Denise, we had a breakthrough this morning. I confined Lacie to the xpen last night since she's been peeing on the floor. and low and behold, she slept until 6:45. I think the instigator is that little Ling Ling. She snuck past the gate in the hall and started scratching on my door at 5:00 a.m
So, the stepchild stays with me and the instigator goes up for grabs. Of course, Suki my ❤, the perfect child stays with me :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

maddysmom said:


> Denise, we had a breakthrough this morning. I confined Lacie to the xpen last night since she's been peeing on the floor. and low and behold, she slept until 6:45. I think the instigator is that little Ling Ling. She snuck past the gate in the hall and started scratching on my door at 5:00 a.m
> So, the stepchild stays with me and the instigator goes up for grabs. Of course, Suki my ❤, the perfect child stays with me :HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley: Maybe her GodMomma Sandi likes to get up at 5 am! :w00t: It cracks me up because miss Aviannah thinks 7 am is too early! :blink:


----------

